# lade transferiere



## prinz1978 (24 Juli 2007)

hallo leute eine frage wie kann ich vke abhängig laden und transferieren ? geht sowas überhaupt? oder muss ich mit sprüngen arbeiten ich will 4 werte laden und transferieren aber immer vke abhängig also wenn das ergebnis eine 1 ist dann laden und transferieren sonst nicht.


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Du musst mit einem Sprungbefehl arbeiten:


```
U     M     10.0
      SPBN  M01
      L     MW    20
      T     MW    22
M01:  NOP   0
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Noch eine kurze Erklärung:

Lade- und Transferanweisungen sind nicht VKE-Abhängig, sie werden also immer ausgeführt. Sollen die Lade- und Transferanweisungen nicht ausgeführt werden, muss man sie mit einem Sprungbefehl überspringen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## prinz1978 (24 Juli 2007)

danke erstmal für deine antwort wenn ich nach deinem Program gehe und wechsle vke 1 dann hat er geladen ok aber venn vke wieder 0 ist dann habe ich noch im z.b ausgangsbyte 5 den wert drinnen. soll automatich auf null setzen oder mache ich etwas falsch?
mfg


----------



## vollmi (24 Juli 2007)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> aber venn vke wieder 0 ist dann habe ich noch im z.b ausgangsbyte 5 den wert drinnen. soll automatich auf null setzen oder mache ich etwas falsch?
> mfg



Automatisch geht erstmal garnix. du müsstest dann schon eine Lade-Transveranweisung für 0 Setzen machen.

```
UN     M     10.0
      SPBN  M01
      L     0
      T     MW    22
M01:  NOP   0
```
mfG René


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2007)

z.Bsp. so:


```
L     0

      U     M      0.0
      SPBN  M001

      L     10

M001: T     AB     5
```


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> venn vke wieder 0 ist dann habe ich noch im z.b ausgangsbyte 5 den wert drinnen. soll automatich auf null setzen


 
Wenn bei einem VKE = 0 eine 0 in das Ausgangsbyte geladen werden soll, dann musst Du folgendes machen:


```
U     M     10.0                  // M10.0 = 1 
      SPBN  M01
      L     MW    20                    // MW20 => MW22
      T     MW    22
M01:  NOP   0
 
      U     M     10.0                  // M10.0 = 0
      SPB   M02
      L     0                           // 0 => MW22
      T     MW    22
M02:  NOP   0
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

Für die nicht "Sprung Fetischisten":


```
L     0                           // 0 => MW22
      T     MW    22

      U     M     10.0                  // M10.0 = 1 
      SPBN  M01
      L     MW    20                    // MW20 => MW22
      T     MW    22
M01:  NOP   0
```

Ich spare mir die Erklärung da Kai es ja dann eh noch mal erklärt.


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

```
L     0                           // 0 => MW22
      U     M     10.0                  // M10.0 = 1 
      SPBN  M01
      L     MW    20                    // MW20 => MW22
M01:  NOP   0
      T     MW    22
```

Damit auch Kaine Langeweile aufkommt.


----------



## vollmi (24 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ```
> L     0                           // 0 => MW22
> U     M     10.0                  // M10.0 = 1
> SPBN  M01
> ...



Willst du Siemens den Speicherkartenmarkt kaputtmachen?

mfG René


----------



## kpeter (25 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Damit auch Kaine Langeweile aufkommt.


 

dir ist langweilig oder


----------

